# Furring strips on concrete block



## janes handyman (Sep 21, 2004)

My customer needs furring stips placed on concrete block walls. There are offices on the other side of the wall. What method of attachment would be recommended that would be both quiet to install and secure. 
Sheetrock would be hung on the furring.

Thank you, Jay


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

We use a hilti, beat's drilling for tapcons. Make sure to use treated furring.


----------



## janes handyman (Sep 21, 2004)

housedocs said:


> We use a hilti, beat's drilling for tapcons. Make sure to use treated furring.


Do I need to use treated above grade?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

no, you don't need treated above about 2 feet above grade. If you don't like Hilti, use screws and plugs. go for the joints, preferably the head joints.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

cleveman said:


> no, you don't need treated above about 2 feet above grade. If you don't like Hilti, use screws and plugs. go for the joints, preferably the head joints.


Think maybe he's had time to finish that job....
in the last *32 months*????


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

neo :laughing: Here, PT is required for all direct contact with concrete.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> neo :laughing: Here, PT is required for all direct contact with concrete.


Teetor--
Didn't see you there.
That guy (cleve) was just p*ssing me off!
Running all over digging uo 2 year old posts.
If he'd responded, I would have posted links 
to the pix of his epoxy grout jobs.
Which I thought was what was burning a hole in his shorts.


----------

